# I have a job in Philly!



## TMDEVELOPMENT (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm a contractor in Philadelphia looking to get an entire house (rehab) rocked in the next week(7/28 today) So far, I have found the pricing here to be pretty high. Maybe I just haven't found the right people yet?. Would love to get some pricing as soon as possible. House is gutted and prepped, getting insulation today. Best, TIM [email protected]


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

TMDEVELOPMENT said:


> I'm a contractor in Philadelphia looking to get an entire house (rehab) rocked in the next week(7/28 today) So far, I have found the pricing here to be pretty high. Maybe I just haven't found the right people yet?. Would love to get some pricing as soon as possible. House is gutted and prepped, getting insulation today. Best, TIM [email protected]



In other words, you don't want to pay what the job is worth.

Go hang out in front of HOME CREAPO and pick up some day labor illegals:furious:.


----------



## TMDEVELOPMENT (Jul 26, 2010)

Funny, I though this might be a good way to find a quaility finishers (my mistake).


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

ill come to philly and do it haha i havnt had a job in 6 months workin a freaking 47 hour a wk auto parts delivery job to pay bills, moving to sc in jan so hopefully things will pick up there.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

You get what you pay for.


----------

